# Hathaway Bridge



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Any tips for fishing this bridge? 

Fish bottom, straight line with heavy weight, free line in the current, or????

Thanks


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Fish the south side of the bridge, about 30yrds out from the new bridge are the footings for the old bridge which were removed via explosives. Plenty of structure to keep you busy on the bottom.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Nancy Kulp, the actress who played Jane Hathaway, Mr Drysdale's secretary on "The Beverly Hillbillies is actually from Panama City.

They wanted to name the bridge after her, but nobody knew who she was so they named it "The Jane Hathaway Bridge". Later shortened to "Hathaway Bridge"

_Well, that's the story I always told_...:table:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Work large jigs tight to the pilings in the eddies created on the downcurrent side of the pilings. Plenty of solid gag grouper, black drum, & redfish to be caught by using this method.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

JT Powell said:


> Fish the south side of the bridge, about 30yrds out from the new bridge are the footings for the old bridge which were removed via explosives. Plenty of structure to keep you busy on the bottom.



Man thanks for the help. Got out for about an hour and a half and it was non stop action. We were about 15 yards south of the bridge right behind a piling. Caught gaftop, small red grouper, small snapper (red colored but not sure what kind), bunch of big pinfish, a gray fish that looked like a drum but had a hump on its back, some other colorful reef fish of some sort, and a lady fish. 

We then cut the ladyfish up and put about an 8" chunk including the head out and within 10 minutes I hooked up with something HUGE. I unhooked from the anchor and it pulled me about 20 yards south and then turned and headed straight back to the bridge pulling drag the whole time. I couldn't slow it down at all using 20lb braid with 125lb leader on Penn battle 2 reel. I tried to palm the reel to turn the fish away from the bridge and broke my damn line! I almost cried. 

Then my wife dropped about a 2 inch piece of lady fish and hooked up with another big fish that pulled drag for about 10 seconds before the 30lb fluoro leader cut off. Sickening. 

Anyway, pretty good trip. Thanks again. Going one more time before we head home to Texas. Hope we can get another ladyfish. ,


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> Work large jigs tight to the pilings in the eddies created on the downcurrent side of the pilings. Plenty of solid gag grouper, black drum, & redfish to be caught by using this method.


We'll try this as well. Thank you


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

wheres a good place to put in to fish this bridge, looking to try new spots..thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

cmg76 said:


> wheres a good place to put in to fish this bridge, looking to try new spots..thanks


At the boat ramp by the east end of the bridge


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

6 grouper, bull red, snapper, hardheads, gafftops, pin fish, red lips!!

Daughter's bull and the best grouper we got. I've never even caught a bull red!


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Btw, are red grouper slimy? Caught a few grouper looking fish that were red and really soft/slimy.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

cbump said:


> MWe then cut the ladyfish up and put about an 8" chunk including the head out and within 10 minutes I hooked up with something HUGE. I unhooked from the anchor and it pulled me about 20 yards south and then turned and headed straight back to the bridge pulling drag the whole time. I couldn't slow it down at all using 20lb braid with 125lb leader on Penn battle 2 reel. I tried to palm the reel to turn the fish away from the bridge and broke my damn line! I almost cried.
> 
> ,


 Could have been a big ray. I have caught several there.


----------

